
DIagrams Through Ascii Art - craigkerstiens
http://ditaa.org/ditaa/
======
ZeWaren
What's best is that it can be used with asciio with a little tweaking.
search.cpan.org/dist/App-Asciio/lib/App/Asciio.pm

~~~
pasbesoin
For convenience:

<http://search.cpan.org/dist/App-Asciio/lib/App/Asciio.pm>

[http://perlbuzz.com/2008/04/asciio-lets-you-create-ascii-
cha...](http://perlbuzz.com/2008/04/asciio-lets-you-create-ascii-charts-
graphically.html)

------
joefreeman
<http://www.asciiflow.com/>

